# every seocnd night middle abdomen pain



## crozarey (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi.

I apologise firstly if I've not done this properly. This is my first post.

I find myself awake with pain for the 4th time in a week. It wakes me up at between 1 and 3 am every second night. Last night I did feel it slightly while settling my young daughter.

The pain is right in the middle of my abdomen, just south of my ribcage/diaphragm, but i can feel it in my back and below this area. I have been waking and then taking paracetamol. It lasts for up to 3 hours and slowly eases. I feel like i should pass wind to help it but it is hard to force anything. I think I am probably having more BMs that normal lately. Today it hit just before 2am and is currently 3:10 and pretty uncomfortable - jst did a fair BM but don't feel much better. I have made an appointment for the doctor for Tuesday. If it gets any stronger I will have to go earlier than that.

Its strange that it happens every second morning. The central location seems different from the other people i have read here who explain their pain is to the right more.

I have had gastritus before but this feels very different - lower. I do suffer from heartburn and take Pariet regularly which is a PPI. I usually only need to take that every 3-5 days at a time.

Ive recently been put on Caduet for high blood pressure and high cholesterol. I'm 44, male and fairly fit although my doc says i need to loose weight. I asked for this big check up as my father passed last year due to heart attack and i was worried it would affect me. I have 4 of the 6 indicators to say I will have similar probs...

Please help and give me some advice. I would appreciate it.


----------



## crozarey (Nov 6, 2015)

Turns out it was my gall bladder.


----------

